# Kegs



## Kudzu (17/9/13)

Looking at putting a kegerator or some such together.

What's the best place to source some Cornys from down here? Is it just a matter buying from one of the mainland stores and copping the freight or is there somewhere local I might be able to get some?


----------



## Not For Horses (17/9/13)

I've seen them at Plants Plus in Legana. Can't quite remember what the prices were like though.


----------



## Kudzu (17/9/13)

Thanks mate. Just gave them a call. $135 for a reconditioned keg. That's more than twice what most of the site sponsors are charging. Shipping would have to be a lot to make it worth while.


----------



## Bridges (17/9/13)

Try ebay, this mob will ship to Tassie for $25. Never used them no recommendation other than at $135 they'd want solid gold disconnects or something.


----------



## Not For Horses (17/9/13)

Ooh that is a bit steep!
How many kegs were you after? I was looking at getting one myself.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (17/9/13)

I'm in the same boat, after having chosen not to freight my system in, but sell it on the mainland.

I'm thinking that either one of the site sponsors, one of the ebay 'deals' with the regs and kegs and the like and wear the freight. Maybe if you're also purchasing a kegerator itself, it might be cheaper to ship the kegs inside it.


----------



## Kudzu (17/9/13)

Bridges said:


> Try ebay, this mob will ship to Tassie for $25. Never used them no recommendation other than at $135 they'd want solid gold disconnects or something.


Looks good thanks.




Not For Horses said:


> Ooh that is a bit steep!
> How many kegs were you after? I was looking at getting one myself.


At least 2 probably 4. Happy to combine if it's going to cut on shipping, but not sure that it would.




Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I'm in the same boat, after having chosen not to freight my system in, but sell it on the mainland.
> 
> I'm thinking that either one of the site sponsors, one of the ebay 'deals' with the regs and kegs and the like and wear the freight. Maybe if you're also purchasing a kegerator itself, it might be cheaper to ship the kegs inside it.


No, just going to find a cheap fridge or freezer locally for now. The pin-lock kegs as in Bridges ebay link or from here: http://www.mybeershop.com.au seem to be a lot cheaper than ball-locks. After a bit of reading I can't see any real downside to them.

I should be able to get a CO2 bottle cheap locally, possibly a regulator as well though not sure about that.


----------



## Khellendros13 (17/9/13)

I calculated $70-80 for a box with 4 kegs to Launceston, using Star Track.


----------



## Not For Horses (17/9/13)

That ebay seller said free postage on two kegs when you buy 4. Do you need 4 or would 3 suffice?


----------



## Kudzu (17/9/13)

3 would probably be enough, still working out what the best way to go is as I also need disconnects, beer/gas line, taps, gas manifold, a regulator if I can't get one down here...

If you're just after a single keg check out this site, http://www.mybeershop.com.au 1 pin-lock keg $45.00, shipping to Launceston calculates to $15.


----------



## Amber Fluid (19/9/13)

The last lot of kegs I got was from Connor Breware and even though they are way out west, the freight to Hobart on these were very reasonable.


----------



## brad81 (19/9/13)

Kudzu said:


> At least 2 probably 4. Happy to combine if it's going to cut on shipping, but not sure that it would.


keg king offer free shipping on orders over $200 to capital cities. If a couple of you get together it may be worthwhile checking that option out.


----------



## Not For Horses (25/9/13)

Anyone got pin lock kegs in tassie?
I just scored a rheem keg for 10 bucks but have since read some conflicting advice about whether or not the normal pinlock disconnects will fit.
Was hoping to try before I buy.


----------



## Kudzu (25/9/13)

That's good cause I just bought 4 of those ebay kegs and want them ALL ha ha.

I've got some pin lock disconnects on the way. Should be here in the next few days, you're welcome to try them out. Will let you know when they get here.


----------



## maxim0200 (25/9/13)

Im keg shopping at the moment,
Try craft brewer, 4kegs =$240+58$ shipping to country nsw.
OR 5kegs $300 with 65$ shipping (inc a bunch of other bits and bobs)
Works out at $73-75/keg verses LHBS 90$/keg.


----------



## QldKev (25/9/13)

Kudzu said:


> Thanks mate. Just gave them a call. $135 for a reconditioned keg. That's more than twice what most of the site sponsors are charging. Shipping would have to be a lot to make it worth while.


I got my Corny kegs from Chi Company back in 2006. I can't see second hand ones on his site but you can get new ones for $125
http://www.chicompany.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=376_1_44&products_id=2221

I'd drop him an email to see if they have second hand ones. Back then it was truck loads cheaper to get them sent from the US. They will also drop other gear into the kegs to make the postage better.


----------



## Not For Horses (25/9/13)

Kudzu said:


> ... and want them ALL ha ha.


Know what you mean. Now that I have one I want more. MOREEEEE


----------

